# Bed



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

Perhaps not really a furnishings question but unsure where else to post. I have a fixed bed which is situated at the rear and sits above the garage area. If I remove the mattress I can see everything in the garage through wooden slats. Is there a reason why this isn't completely sectioned off with plywood or something similar? Air flow? Heat etc and would it be a bad idea to do that?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

What van is it?

Most likely reason is cost


----------



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

Autotrail chieftain


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Some are and some are not...my own van is...Mikes comment is as good as any!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our back beds are situated with the top half over the top the garage , plywood covered under the slats with a gap between slats and plywood base ,but with a gap along the outer sides through to the garage

Ventilation maybe?

I’m sure you could enclose it allowing some ventilation 

Sandra


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Perhaps perforated sheet hardboard is the way to go, our static van bed had it as some ventilation saves potential condensation causing dampness. Just fit it over the slats otherwise you’d end up in the garage. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

The slats provide a bit of flex under foam mattresses and, as Terry says, they prevent condensation on the underside of the mattress under certain conditions. The slats and fittings are available as spares if you need them and, personally, I see no reason to panel it over.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, no seal above a garage, not to building regs, you'll have to pull it down Sir.

It does seem odd, I get the ventilation, but what if you were carrying something a bit smelly or toxic, it being a garage after all.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I would have thought the main problem would be a cold bed in the cooler months

As well as Ken’s observation 

Sandra


----------



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

It was actually to do with critters getting into the garage during the day and then coming up from the garage to abuse me over night lol


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You should be so lucky >

I wouldn’t want only slats dividing me from the garage either

Sandra


----------

